# Kokopelli



## workinforwood (Oct 26, 2007)

Finally Buster Brown found me.  This was a special order for a Blackfoot Indian woman at one of my truck delivery places.  I had showed her my indian blanket and she loved it but wanted a Kokopelli.  I didn't know what the heck that was, but said I could do it and her budget was sweeeeeet, so I looked it up and built it.  It is white corian, that's what she wanted.  The Kokopelli is cut in with a scroll saw and then inlaced black.  It does not go all the way through either, just half way!  Love it or hate it, but I think it's a show stopper.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 26, 2007)

OK I'll bite. How do you cut half way through with a scroll saw?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 26, 2007)

Duhh... You cut the blade in half.  [)]


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 26, 2007)

That's funny!  Yea, it's laminated that's all.  two 1/2" pieces, you scroll the one then glue another to the back and drill down the center.  This is what she wanted and now that I did it I can see why. [8D]


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 26, 2007)

Done well and well done! [] [8D][]


----------



## DKF (Oct 26, 2007)

That is some very nice work!  You have some artistic talent as well.


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 26, 2007)

My file of things to do just got a little bigger. Thanks for sharing.BTW LOOKS GREAT!!! Reminds me of the logo for AZ Silhouette.


----------



## papaturner (Oct 26, 2007)

That`s cool even to a toal wood person. Good job.

Perry


----------



## loglugger (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice Jeff. []
Bob


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 26, 2007)

good job there. very cool idea and great execution.


----------



## louisbry (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice work Jeff. Thanks for sharing your technique.  I will have to try since I have a box full of corian from Alice.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 27, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 27, 2007)

What about the seam?


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanx...this pen came from the alice box. You can't even tell this material is missing from that dang box..she's a saint!


----------



## Buzz (Oct 27, 2007)

Now I know what Kokopelli is!  Great work on the pen.


----------



## Rmartin (Oct 27, 2007)

> What about the seam?
> Rick Herrell



Corian will not leave a visable seam.

Rmartin


----------



## Rmartin (Oct 27, 2007)

I love it!

Rmartin


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 27, 2007)

Actually corian does leave a seam no matter what, but if prepared and seamed properly, you have to really hunt for it big time, because it's can be so close to invisible that only the creator sees it.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 27, 2007)

Great pen, she's gotta love it.


----------



## karlkuehn (Oct 27, 2007)

Really nice work, and great idea on the scrollsaw half-blank laminate! []


----------



## shawn394 (Oct 27, 2007)

Really great work on the Kokopelli.  I have been wanting to try some inlays like that, but need to buy the scroll saw first.  As the owner of a solid surface shop, the saying in the industry is â€œyou never say that you will have an invisible seam, you tell the customer that the seams will be imperceptible.â€  I have seen demos where black glue is used on white material and when finished you canâ€™t find the seam.  I have also seen color matched glue used and the seams jump of the counter at you.  Its all in the prep and doing it right, just like anything else.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 31, 2007)

I really like that, Jeff! Well thought out and executed! Two thumbs, way up!!! And it immediately bounced a bunch of ideas through my already cluttered brain. DOH!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 31, 2007)

The pen is exceptional, you execution is definitely masterful. I wondered about the half-way through thing with a scroll saw too. I'm very surprised an Indian would actually order something with Kokopelli on it, though. Many Indians resent the image since not all Indians play a flute and, to many, it is a degrading stereotype image, not unlike African-Americans eating fried chicken or watermelon. But, that's her business and she is proud of that part of her heritage.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />I'm very surprised an Indian would actually order something with Kokopelli on it, though. Many Indians resent the image since not all Indians play a flute and, to many, it is a degrading stereotype image...



Actually, Frank, for native Americans from the southwest Kokopelli is not considered stereotypical. He is celebrated. Aside from being a fertility deity, he is also a prankster and represents the spirit of music. A rather joyful fellow, really. At least that's what I got from spending the last two summers in Arizona.


----------



## tas2181 (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful job Jeff. I have been thinking of trying to integrate my scrolling with my pen turning. Thanks for the great idea. I have at least a hundred pounds of corian pieces laying around, guess I had better get busy. []

Tom


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />The pen is exceptional, you execution is definitely masterful. I wondered about the half-way through thing with a scroll saw too. I'm very surprised an Indian would actually order something with Kokopelli on it, though. Many Indians resent the image since not all Indians play a flute and, to many, it is a degrading stereotype image, not unlike African-Americans eating fried chicken or watermelon. But, that's her business and she is proud of that part of her heritage.



Dude...I thought it was a piece pipe he was smokin!  It was really great stuff, and that's why he looks like he's dancing.[]

I don't know the answers why someone wants what they want, I just want the greenbacks in my wallet.


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 31, 2007)

I love it!  Super Job!!!!   Thanks for sharing the way you did it also. []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by workinforwood_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, the flute player is, as Billy pointed out, a prankster with fertility and romantic implications. I got my Indian lore education from reading Tony Hillerman books. [] OTOH, I once watched a performance by an Indian flute player and lecturer. He is the one who said for white men to relate flute playing with Indians was negative stereotyping. Oh, well. These days it's not even PC to try to be PC.


----------

